# Rigging ballyhoo



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

What size long shank hook when rigging balllyhoo?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Ballyhoo rigging hooks? - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


SportFishing and Charters Forum - Ballyhoo rigging hooks? - Hello all, My ballyhoo rigging bucket went MIA last sunday, some SOB took it along with all the leaders and hooks, so i have to rerig everything from scratch. I've been using Mustad 7732 in 6/0 and 7/0 sizes for the ballys, but i'm...



www.thehulltruth.com


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have tried rigging ballyhoo and they just wash out and fall apart so I am doing something wrong. Maybe trolling too fast, maybe they should not go on lures but just naked, I have no idea. So if anyone has that magic link or advice I would LOVE to hear it.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

No real science to it, make sure the hook fits your needs and target species. I’m a fan of 8/0 hooks For ballyhoo. Learn to rig them with wire and not the bait springs, you’ll catch more fish. for prep, squeeze the poop out, clip the pec fins and poke the eyes out I do this the eve before usually then sprinkle a brine on them in the ice chest. Or just pop out of the pack while you’re offshore and rig them as needed.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

thank you. What speed do you troll them at? Naked or on any special lures?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

only time I pull naked is when we have yellowfin jumping around or in the fall targeting white marlin, and then I usually go pretty slow 4-6mph. With lures in front we’ll troll 7-9mph and have very little issue with washouts. If it’s a slow day I’ll check baits every hour or so. A Small chugger, any of the islanders, and little dusters all work great in front of ballyhoo.


----------

